# Cost to Rewire a boat



## JasonATL82 (May 6, 2016)

I have an older Sea Pro that I am thinking of getting Rewired. Does anyone know anyone in the Destin area that would be able to do that and the estimated cost. As of now the only gauge that works is the Speedometer and the RPM's. The lights and Bilge work too but my live well, horn, other gauges don't work. There are times when everything on the panel goes out for short periods as well. 

The boat is 16 years old and runs great. It just needs some work.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

It may not need a total rewire......[which is Expensive] It may just need a few cheap components replaced with higher quality products........ Such as.....A new fuse panel.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Agree with X-Shark. A total rewire is nice but holy expensive. 

I would say out if everything not working on my boat when I started on it, 90% of it was fixed with a fresh ground wire and live wire to the switch panel.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

X-Shark said:


> It may not need a total rewire......[which is Expensive] It may just need a few cheap components replaced with higher quality products........ Such as.....A new fuse panel.


Or terminals cleaned/replaced. And crappy splices removed. That's usually the culprit in all of the boats that I rewire. Nothing like a spliced in piece of lamp cord with electrical tape to make a sturdy seaworthy connection. :yes:


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

NoMoSurf said:


> Or terminals cleaned/replaced. And crappy splices removed. That's usually the culprit in all of the boats that I rewire. Nothing like a spliced in piece of lamp cord with electrical tape to make a sturdy seaworthy connection. :yes:


I always use wire nuts with my lamp cords. Tape just holds in moisture.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

murfpcola said:


> I always use wire nuts with my lamp cords. Tape just holds in moisture.


Go the extra mile and melt some candle wax in there.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Go the extra mile and melt some candle wax in there.


Nah, just a good squeeze of silicone caulk will do. :yes:


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

^^^ I hope all those comments were jokes? They make die electric grease and waterproof heat shrink connectors for a reason, lol.

Just rewired mine. Jcooperpcola does it for a living so he did most of it with my big ass playing helper! Damn sure is nice to have everything working and working properly!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

jaster said:


> ^^^ I hope all those comments were jokes?


They were.


----------



## JasonATL82 (May 6, 2016)

Thanks for the info guys. I really don't want to dump all the money into rewiring the boat, as I only plan on having it a few more years. But I'm sick of crap not working at the same time.


----------

